# Work as a Carer/Personal Assistant



## ANGELAC (Feb 14, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am new to the forum and would appreciate some advice please. I am still living in the UK, but hoping to move to the east of Paphos (Anarita), with my husband this year.
I work as a Carer/Personal Assistant for a disabled lady and her policeman husband, doing duties such as shopping, cleaning, childcare, hospital visits, gardening etc. Is there any such work/agencies in Paphos?
Also, as my husband and I may not have work initially when we come over to Cyprus, so please could anyone tell us the amount we are expected to have in our bank account in-order to be permanent residents?

Thank you in advance


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

It is very common for this sort of work to be carried out by live in maids who earn very little money (as they have food and accomodation as part of the package). The little they do earn is a relatively good salary compared to what they could earn in their home countries, and consequently there is little demand for part-time carers and the presence of so many immigrant workers has kept wages in this line of work very low. The situation might be different in areas where there are many ex-pats, but it is likely that wages will still be low.


----------



## ANGELAC (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you very much for taking the time to reply and putting me in the picture. I will therefor, probably move over to Cyprus and look into the situation once we are over there, and maybe advertising in a British paper. Kind regards. Angelac


----------

